# Kempton Park, Opening Times.



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, I just wondered if anyone knew the time, that the Kempton Park show opened its doors,

thanks,.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it's 10-4.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I think it's 10-4.


 best get there before 9 if you want to be at the front of the queue. Possibly even earlier. According to what i have heard they are using the turnstiles this year to keep track of how many are inside.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Austin Allegro said:


> best get there before 9 if you want to be at the front of the queue. Possibly even earlier. According to what i have heard they are using the turnstiles this year to keep track of how many are inside.


Too true, I'm probably gonna try and get there for between half 8 and 9, I have a couple of tables that I need to get to before anyone else!! :devil::lol2:


----------



## DavidB (Jun 25, 2009)

The Kempton show starts at 10:30 -16:30 unless your a Society member with a membership card. These people get in at 10am £5 entry.


----------

